# Thanksgiving



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

*For those living in the states: *

I had to attach it -_- lol
(This image was screaming cheesy so I had to pick it.)


----------



## ErFurtwanglert (Nov 24, 2008)

I see no image!

What is this madness?


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

That's cute


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry I just don't get it must be something particular to the US


----------

